# They had eggs



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

NOTE: Some women may not understand this story. Tell them to ask a man ... he can explain it.


A wife asks her husband, "Would you please go shopping for me? Buy one carton of milk, and if they have eggs, get 6."

A short time later the husband comes back with 6 cartons of milk.

The wife asks him, "Why the hell did you buy 6 cartons of milk?"

He replied, "They had eggs."


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That one made me laugh out loud.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

bowgy said:


> That one made me laugh out loud.


Me too bowgy! Good one BP!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had to read it twice...an THEN I laughed out loud! Good joke!


----------

